# 95 nissan input shaft bearing help



## memturbo (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 95 nissan pu 2wd 2.4 4cly 5 speed manual

I found the input shaft bearing is bad but everything else looks

good.

I found a kit from autozone and was wondering if this might be the right kit 

for this and if it has the correct bearing.

AutoZone.com | Shopping | Parts | Product Detail - Manual Transmission Rebuild Kit

The bearing number is 6306cnxcs30

Any help would be appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## memturbo (Mar 1, 2008)

Really really need help I cant find a straight answer anywhere.


----------



## memturbo (Mar 1, 2008)

Can anyone at least tell me the part number for the new bearing?

All I need is the input shaft bearing part number I have searched everywhere

and every place I looked the numbers were different heres some of them

306LO,6306N ect ect I just tell what I need the pictures are vague its

the one with the snap ring you have to take off in order to disasemble the tranny.


----------



## memturbo (Mar 1, 2008)

I found a kit that includes the syncros for $69.00 shipped.

If interested go here

eBay Motors: Nissan Truck Hardbody 5 Speed Trans Bearing-Syncro Kit (item 360021527967 end time Mar-08-08 07:36:45 PST)


----------



## kylebgt (Jul 10, 2007)

I had a similar problem just a couple of months ago. What did yours sound like? Mine would make a grinding noise whenever my foot was off the clutch (e.g) in nuetral foot off cluch or in a gear with the foot off the clutch. Whenever I would step on the clutch the noise would go away. It ended up being a bad input shaft bearing. My truck is a 94' hb 4x4 5spd. I think that you need a press to get the new bearing on. Good luck, let us know how it went.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...sorry I'm just seeing this. Do a search for "tranny rebuild" for a thread with pics on the transmission disassembly.


----------



## PanchoCarter (Dec 21, 2021)

kylebgt said:


> I had a similar problem just a couple of months ago. What did yours sound like? Mine would make a grinding noise whenever my foot was off the clutch (e.g) in nuetral foot off cluch or in a gear with the foot off the clutch. Whenever I would step on the clutch the noise would go away. It ended up being a bad input shaft bearing. My truck is a 94' hb 4x4 5spd. I think that you need a press to get the new bearing on. Good luck, let us know how it went.


Just wondering what it cost you to get it fixed or if you did it yourself. I know I'm asking this question 13 years after the original post.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you're replying to a 13 year old post, the OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.

However to answer your question, the average throw-out bearing replacement cost ranges between $400 and $1500, with almost all of that cost being labor. That’s because an aftermarket throw-out bearing only typically only costs between $10 and $30. But while the price of a throw-out bearing is so cheap, it’s challenging to get to. You have to remove the entire transmission, making it one of the more complicated jobs to do yourself.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Since you're replying to a 13 year old post, the OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.
> 
> However to answer your question, the average throw-out bearing replacement cost ranges between $400 and $1500, with almost all of that cost being labor. That’s because an aftermarket throw-out bearing only typically only costs between $10 and $30. But while the price of a throw-out bearing is so cheap, it’s challenging to get to. You have to remove the entire transmission, making it one of the more complicated jobs to do yourself.


The post is about "input shaft" bearing, not the "throw-out" bearing.. It's a bit more work and the bearing is a lot more expensive!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> The post is about "input shaft" bearing, not the "throw-out" bearing.. It's a bit more work and the bearing is a lot more expensive!


Oops! Too many beers.


----------

